# 1st sweater made--using the knifty knitter



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you used very beautiful colors , it looks nice :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow very knifty :lol: 
and very clever .


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks! I needed a hobbie and i found one I went crazy buying all kinds of yarn every color you can think of---I started another last night lets see how long it all take me -- :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

cute


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

whata a nifty knitter and where can i find one?! thats too cute! easy to use?!
i so wanna learn (dodger i realized yesterday REALY hates the cold!)


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

foxywench said:


> whata a nifty knitter and where can i find one?! thats too cute! easy to use?!
> i so wanna learn (dodger i realized yesterday REALY hates the cold!)


You can find them at Michael's Craft store and it brings instructions and you can also buy another booklet called Knittinf with knifty knitter--it is so easy --i have never done nothin like it is so easy!--Im at work but I can send you a picture of the booklet so you can find it better--ok---I'll help you if you want --step by step--with pix


----------



## tinycharlie (Aug 16, 2005)

cute! i really like those colors!


----------

